# Stoeger M2000 Or Remington 870



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

you guys decide and tell why please...any help would be awsome


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

The 870 is a premium pumpgun and the Stoeger 2000 is a great semi. I have both of them and I think if I were you I would go with the stoeger. I have had mine in negative weather and had a coat of ice on the bolt and it still went bang, bang, bang. I have had absolutly no problems with mine. It is a great shotgun.


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

wow thank you very much lets keep it going guys!


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i would have to go with the remington 870 i have five of them i would pick it because it has been around for 50 plus year and it is still reliable plus with semis you have to take the chance of it not ejecting.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Go with the Remington because of proven durability and the availabilty of replacement parts if they ever should be needed.

I recently gave two of my sons a Remington 870. One was made in 1957 and the other made in 1958, both still function flawlessly and look great. I do not think the Stoeger will fare so well after 50 years.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Cant go wrong with an 870. Many people seem to be happy with their stoegers as well, but ive heard plenty of bad stories mixed in. Do yourself a favor and get the camo finish though, the basic matte finish on the express is junk.


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree with the other guys. But a lot of it depends on what you want the gun for. If you want to get a gun and give it to your kids 20 yrs from now get the 870. I just inheritted my dads 870 with a 32 inch full choke 2 3/4 inch, it was the only gun he ever owned, he got it in the early 60s, shot ducks, geese, pheasants, doves, trap, and a boat load of turkeys with it. I have a Stoeger that I got last yr. For the money and versatillity, I would not trade it for anything. But in all likelyhood, will not be around for my kid to use. Dad cleaned his 870 about every 3 yrs. I clean my stoeger every 3 hunts. So it really depends on what you want to do with it. just my .02.
shoot straight and keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't have a stoeger, but i do have a benelli m-1 super 90, and have not had to many troubles with it, but everytime i go waterfouling the 870 is in the truck, just because that thing never fails, the benelli needs a really good cleaning all the time, especialy if i shoot a couple rounds of sporting clays with it, 50-100 rounds thru it and it starts to stick, not closing all the way, the 870 couple hundred rounds thru it and it still works flawlessly, both good guns but if you are going to be in the dirt and grime cant beet the 870. makes good boat paddle too. 

if all you do is upland then the stoeger is the better choice, but even then the 870 is still a good option, if you get good with it you can cycle rounds exstreimly fast for a pump. I hunted with a few guys who have shoot strickly auto's and they asked if my 870 was an auto-loader, with out looking at the gun, becuase you can cycle shells that fast. new 870
$300 new stoeger $700. buy 2 870s and give one to your wife/kid, and have reliable guns for ever.


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

25-06 is right about the 870 never having a problem. I picked up my Stoeger for $405 not $700 though, and that was with the 5 chokes and the camo package.


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

870 all the way!
Besides the proven reliability, open any cabelas, redwing, sportsmans guide catalogs, and the barrel, choke tubes,stocks, accessory options are endless!
Whether you shoot, upland game, waterfoul, geese, turkey, deer, trap, skeet,evil people,ask cops, whatever, the 870 will do it well. Put a scope on it, and your good for 150 yards for deer.
Versatility!
Stoeger can't compare.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

I got a 870 for Christmas and LOVE IT also the 870 has been around for forever.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

the 870 all the way.
its as rare as pop cans, parts are relitively cheap. and it does the job and does it well. ive never owned the other one, or looked at a price list, but compared to some other brands ive seen and own 870 was the way for me


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

i would have to say the stoeger i used to shoot pumps bought my first auto loader about three years ago would never go back. as far as the worry nabout it not ejecting shells wellllll its just like any thing else if you dont take care of it of course its going to work like @#$%. most people and i say most people who say they dont like auto loaders have never even tried to use one they are great guns if you take care of them


----------

